# Megahalems schleifen?



## praxiteen (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute!
Ich hab mir den Prolimatech Megahalems Bestellt.
Da ich meinen q 6600 plan geschliffen habe,stellt sich mir die frage,ob ich den cpu kühler auch schleifen muss.?ich weiss nicht ob der megahalems ne plane oberfläche hat oder ned.
danke für eure hilfe.
mfg.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (3. Oktober 2009)

Also meiner Meinung nach ist sie schon ziemlich plan...
Ich besitze selbst einen und bin der Meinung, dass es nicht wirklich viel bringen wird...da bringt, sofern die CPU das überlebt hat, das Schleifen der CPU schon mehr Grad

greetz


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. Oktober 2009)

Prolimatech schrieb:
			
		

> Prolimatech does not condone any type of lapping done to the CPU or to heatsink base. Every Prolimatech's heatsink base is designed on a pin-point scale of how the base is to be flat and/or curved where it's needed to be. We have programed our machines to machine the surface in a very calculated way. Any after-manufacture lapping or modding done to the base will alter the design, hence negating its performance factor as well as its warranty.



Quelle: Prolimatech


----------



## praxiteen (3. Oktober 2009)

danke spam bot killer!
also,soweit mein englisch es zulässt,kann ich folgendes übersetzten:ich muss den megahalems ned schleifen.(mein englisch ist dermassen schlecht)((ich kann afrikaans besser))hihi.?????



_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Also meiner Meinung nach ist sie schon ziemlich plan...
> Ich besitze selbst einen und bin der Meinung, dass es nicht wirklich viel bringen wird...da bringt, sofern die CPU das überlebt hat, das Schleifen der CPU schon mehr Grad
> 
> greetz


also,wann der 6600er plan ist,und der kühler konvex oder konkav,dann ist das ned "flächenndeckend"dachte ich.(ifx 14)
Sorry,doppler


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Oktober 2009)

Im Prinzip ist es so, dass die Intel Heatspreaders nicht exakt plan sind - das weiß auch Prolimatech und daher ist auch da der Kühlerboden nicht ganz plan, eben angepasst auf die CPUs. Wenn du die CPU nun exakt plan geschliffen hast geht das natürlcih ind ie Hose und du müsstest den Kühler ebenfalls planieren. Davor wäre aber zu überlegen es einmal ohne schleifen testweise zu versuchen und sich die Temperaturen anzusehen. Einerseits kann es nämlich auch so hervorragend funktionieren (falls du nur die Oberflächengüte deiner CPU verbessert hast und nicht den "Buckel" weggeschliffen hast passt der Kühler ja 1a) und zweitens verlierst du so zunächst nicht die Garantie des Kühlers.


----------



## praxiteen (4. Oktober 2009)

ja,so hab ich mir das auch gedacht.wenn ich wlp auf die cpu schmiere und dann den kühler montiere und ihn anschliessend demontiere,müsste ich genau sehen wie sich die paste verteilt.aber erst muss der kühler geliefert werden.
ich werd dann berichten wie die lage aussieht.
mfg.


----------



## tifa (5. Oktober 2009)

ICh Spiele auch mit gedanken den Megahalems zu schleifen sammt CPU aber ich glaube nicht
das es viel bringt eher nicht .... nimm lieber PK1 WLP die bringt unter last 3°C (verglichen mit mitgeliferte WLP)


----------



## praxiteen (5. Oktober 2009)

tifa schrieb:


> ICh Spiele auch mit gedanken den Megahalems zu schleifen sammt CPU aber ich glaube nicht
> das es viel bringt eher nicht .... nimm lieber PK1 WLP die bringt unter last 3°C (verglichen mit mitgeliferte WLP)


Hier geht es darum,das die cpu schon(!)geschliffen ist.
im übrigen hat das schleifen der cpu ca 4°C bei mir gebracht.

mfg.
PS.:der kühler wurde noch immer nicht geliefert.


----------



## tifa (5. Oktober 2009)

4°C im idle oder last ?

wenn schon CPU geschliffen ist 
wurde ich auch megahalems schleifen das währe mir so egal

aber da mein Quad nicht geschliffen ist 
mag meinen Megahalems nicht schleifen

Ich hab schon E6850 und Thermalright U-120 Extreme geschliffen
aber da haben sich Temps kA warum  nicht verbessert


----------



## praxiteen (5. Oktober 2009)

4°C unter last.bin aber trotzdem am limit unter last.(etwa 68 °C prime small und 23 °C raumtemp)
mfg


----------



## tifa (5. Oktober 2009)

Welchen Kühler hast zurzeit ?

Ok ich kann dir nur sagen wie es bei mir ist mit Megahalems
ca. 33°C IDLE 52°C LAST CPU TEMP @ Q9650 stock

ca. 6°C besser als geschlieffener Thermalright U-120 extreme @last


----------



## praxiteen (6. Oktober 2009)

tifa schrieb:


> Welchen Kühler hast zurzeit ?
> 
> Ok ich kann dir nur sagen wie es bei mir ist mit Megahalems
> ca. 33°C IDLE 52°C LAST CPU TEMP @ Q9650 stock
> ...


Ich HATTE(hehe)bis heute den ekl gross klockner.
ich hab den megahalems nun verbaut(nicht geschliffen!).
Wahnsinn!die temps unter last sind nun 10-13°C kühler als mit dem ekl!
prime small läuft seit ca.20min.
die unterschiede zwischen den cores beträgt nun auch nur mehr max 4°C.mit dem ekl hatte ich unterschiede bis 10°C.
Ich bin begeistert.(hüh hüpf)vielleicht noch die pk1 wlp versuchen?
schleifen muss ich den megahalems sicher nicht.
ach ja,der lüfter läuft so langsam ,er ist unhörbar.(silverstone)
mfg.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (6. Oktober 2009)

praxiteen schrieb:


> vielleicht noch die pk1 wlp versuchen?



klar, danach wirste gleich weiter hüpfen können, ist nämlich die wohl beste derzeit

greetz


----------



## praxiteen (6. Oktober 2009)

denkst die bringt noch was?
wäre toll,bin aber jetzt echt zufrieden.aber wann noch was geht?naja,mal schauen.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (6. Oktober 2009)

Was hast du denn momentan für Paste, sry falls ich frage, obwohl das hier vllt. schon mal erwähnt wurde...
Naja auch wenn es nur 1,5°C wären, immerhin

greetz


----------



## praxiteen (6. Oktober 2009)

ich hab die mitgelieferte genommen.ac5 hatte ich keine mehr.
mfg.


----------



## tifa (6. Oktober 2009)

bei mir hat PK-1 *2°C* gebracht

falls screens magst kann ich dir posten


----------



## praxiteen (7. Oktober 2009)

tifa schrieb:


> bei mir hat PK-1 *2°C* gebracht
> 
> falls screens magst kann ich dir posten


jo,bitte screens.2 grad unter last?
mfg.


----------



## tifa (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab sogar von Noctua die Befestigungsklammer genommen


----------



## Gebieter (8. Oktober 2009)

Nen Megahalems schleifen wäre wirklich Blödsinn. Darunter würde die Kühlleistung wohl tatsächlich leiden.

Bin auch vom Groß Clockner auf nen Megahalems umgestiegen und bin sehr sehr zufrieden. Temps unter Last haben sich um 10 Grad gebessert.


----------



## tifa (8. Oktober 2009)

nein ist die nicht 
ich hab doch beide da


----------



## praxiteen (8. Oktober 2009)

tifa schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar von Noctua die Befestigungsklammer genommen


 wäre interresant,wenn du die cpu noch mehr übertakten könntest.bei 3ghz müsste ich auch solche werte oder besser haben.
mfg.


----------



## praxiteen (8. Oktober 2009)

tifa schrieb:


> nein ist die nicht
> ich hab doch beide da


????????hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## tifa (8. Oktober 2009)

die Temps sind beim 1000 U/m (S-Flex 1200)
naja wer galubt das PK-1 mit Megahalems kommt soll weiter glauben
aber 1 Tube kostet ca. 10 Eus ich glaube nicht das es um selbe WLP handelt
die beigelegte ist auch gut aber Pk-1 ist noch besser

@praxiteen sorry ich OC-e nicht
aber ich kann mal gucken was es beim 4 GHz macht


----------



## praxiteen (8. Oktober 2009)

ich wäre schon zufrieden wenn du mir temps bei 3,4ghz sagen könntest.aber bei 4,0 is natürlich auch sehr interresant.
mfg.


----------



## tifa (8. Oktober 2009)

Hier 4050Mhz *68°C* 
ne danke ist mir zuviel


----------



## praxiteen (9. Oktober 2009)

naja,wenn du nen zweiten lüfter montierst hast du sicher bessere werte.ich weiss nicht wo die grenze beim q9650 liegt,aber so schlecht sind 68°C nicht.da geht sicher noch was mit spannungen und so.
mfg.


----------



## praxiteen (7. November 2009)

hallo leute.ich bekomme nächste woche nen q 9550.was meint ihr,ihs schleifen?und den megahalems auch?oder beide lassen wie sie sind?
bitte um tipps und erfahrungen.
mfg.


----------



## killuah (7. November 2009)

praxiteen schrieb:


> hallo leute.ich bekomme nächste woche nen q 9550.was meint ihr,ihs schleifen?und den megahalems auch?oder beide lassen wie sie sind?
> bitte um tipps und erfahrungen.
> mfg.



Ich würde erstmal nur CPU schleifen (schau aber vorher wie der IHS geformt ist, wenn er ok ist nicht schleifen).


----------



## praxiteen (7. November 2009)

ja,ok.ich werd den prozzi sowiso mal original testen.danke mal .
mfg.


----------



## Gast3737 (7. November 2009)

Hallo "werauchimmer",

wozu schleifen.nimmste Flüssigmetall und alles ist gut.dazu brauchtest du auch nicht die 28ig Antworten davor anhören..es ist die beste Lösung:

-es gleicht Unebenheiten aus
-es hat einen höhen Wärmeleitungseffekt
-es beschrehrt dir göttliche Temps
-es ist einfacher als rumzuschleifen..

schön Abend
Sven


----------



## 4clocker (7. November 2009)

Plan schleifen schadet nie. Je ebener CPU und Kühler sind, desto besser ist auch die Wärme-übertragung. Größere Auflagefläche = bessere Wärmeübertragung
Jeder schwärmt immer von Flüssigmetall, das werd ich demnächst doch mal ausprobieren müssen


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (7. November 2009)

schleif erst und benutz dann Flüssigmetall


----------



## Gast3737 (8. November 2009)

Hyper Xtreme schrieb:


> schleif erst und benutz dann Flüssigmetall


Hallöle,

und nu? Flüssigmetall gleicht jede Unebenheit aus, wozu dann noch schleifen? es ist dann nur verschwendete Materie und Energie

Am Ende muss es eh der Threadersteller selbst wissen.

MFG
DRS


----------



## 4clocker (8. November 2009)

Bei meinen Q6600 und IFX14 waren damals am Rand ca 0.5 Millimeter Luft, der hat wirklich nur in der Mitte aufgelegen mit der Fläche von nem 10 cent Stück, da wäre mir doch Flüssigmetall raus gelaufen oder?


> es ist dann nur verschwendete Materie und Energie


trifft das nicht auf alles zu was mit lustigen basteleien am Computer zu tun hat
Welches Flüssigmetall verwendest du? ich bestell mir das die nächsten Tage auch endlich mal


----------



## praxiteen (8. November 2009)

ich wollte hier meinungen über das schleifen vom megahalems und der cpu lesen.von flüssigmetall wollte ich hier nix wissen.sonst hätte ich "werauchimmer" gefragt!


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (8. November 2009)

er is seid februar 2008 dabei und hat schon über 3k einträge oO

was stephan da kopiert hatte, bedeutet das prolimatech die vorhandenen "rundungen" beabsichtigt!
diverse kühler sind konvex gefertigt um im montierten zustand dann besser zu sitzen. durch die anpresskraft bei der montage wird dann diese krümmung wieder ausgeglichen.

wenn du es aber unbedingt wissen willst was besser ist... montiere & teste ihn erst normal... und danach geschliffen... wenn normal besser war wie prolimatech es ja sagte dann kaufste dir nen neuen und wirfst den geschliffenen aufs alteisen ^^


----------



## praxiteen (8. November 2009)

er is seid februar 2008 dabei und hat schon über 3k einträge oO
alle in flüssigmetall geschrieben.


was stephan kopiert hat war mir bewusst.da hatte ich noch den geschliffenen q6600.jetzt stellt sich eben die frage ob ich den Q9550 und den megahalems schleifen soll oder ob die jungfräuliche (ungeschliffene)kombi reicht.
wegschmeissen??sehr lustig.
mfg.


----------



## Markusretz (8. November 2009)

Wenn beides ungeschliffen ist würde ich es so lassen wie es ist.
(Außer die Temps sind viel zu schlecht - dann wäre es evtl. eine Überlegung wert)

Bei mir ist es aber anders:
Da meine CPU schon geschliffen ist (war noch ein alter Kühler drauf), überlege ich schon ernsthaft meine CPU auch zu schleifen.

Bei mir sind es halt andere Gegebenheiten wie bei dir

Gruß Markus


----------



## praxiteen (8. November 2009)

ich werd jedenfalls erstmal alles original lassen und schauen wie die temps sind.speziell beim oc.
sollten die temps nicht passen versuche ich die schleifmethode.
mfg.


----------



## esqe (8. November 2009)

Du wirst jeden Abend vor dem rechner sitzen und dir denken: "Da wäre vielleicht noch was zu holen".

Bringt nur wenig, aber in jedem Fall ein gutes Gefühl. Zusammen mit LiquidMetall weisst du, das du nix verpasst hast.

Wobei ich inzwischen überlege, den Heatspreader zu entfernen...


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (8. November 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> 
> und nu? Flüssigmetall gleicht jede Unebenheit aus, wozu dann noch schleifen? es ist dann nur verschwendete Materie und Energie
> 
> ...



man hat den Spaß das Schleifpapier auszupacken und kurzfristig eine schön glatte Oberfläche


----------



## JOJO (9. November 2009)

Nun, man kann es auch übertreiben

Ich habe mir mal folgenden Spass erlaubt...

CPU eingebaut, dann das Messequipment aufgebaut und mit der Messuhr (digitaler Taster) den Headspreader mm² weise auf den tausendstel Millimeter vermessen. Danach habe ich den gleichen Aufbau mit dem Kühler gemacht, und diesen ebenfalls vermessen.

Ergebnis, für mich nicht machbar!

Schleifen mit der Planmaschine kein Problem, weder für die CPU, noch für den Kühler, das Problem ist, es verbleibt ein Rest an Konvexität oder Konkavität in einigen Bereichen der Komponenten. Überdies führt das schleifen dazu, das die Verzahnung der WLP abnimmt.

Gut, einige Grad gehen runter, der Aufwand ist recht hoch. Doch was eines der größten Probleme dabei ist, ist, dass der Headspreader auf dem Die aufgesetzt ist! Sitzt dieser nicht richtig plan auf der Die Oberfläche, nützt auch das perfekte schleifen nichts...


----------



## enemy14123 (12. November 2009)

habe nur meinen q9550 geschliffen den meha shadow nicht.
hier die temps.

http://s8.directupload.net/images/091112/sovacmt6.png


----------



## praxiteen (16. November 2009)

enemy14123 schrieb:


> habe nur meinen q9550 geschliffen den meha shadow nicht.
> hier die temps.
> 
> http://s8.directupload.net/images/091112/sovacmt6.png


 hm,mein q9550 ist ungeschliffen(noch).siehe selbst:nach 3 stunden small.


----------



## killuah (16. November 2009)

Sieht gut aus, mein Megahalems ist auch unterwegs, werde auch erstmal CPU & Kühler ungeschliffen lassen. Mit meinem EKL Groß Clocker komme ich 70°C unter Last (Q6600 3.6GHz 1.39V) - mal sehen was beim Mega geht.


----------



## praxiteen (16. November 2009)

er ekl war mir zu schwach als ich den q6600 noch hatte.darum kam der megahalems.nun mit dem 9550 is das ne super kombi.ich peile die 4ghz an.das sollte der kühler schaffen.und die cpu samt board.
mfg.


----------



## killuah (16. November 2009)

wieviel hatte dein q6600 denn gemacht? meiner geht ja mit recht wenig Spannung auf 3.6, ich hoffe ich komm bis 3.8GHz, alles weitere geht wohl nur unter Wasser.


----------



## praxiteen (19. November 2009)

killuah schrieb:


> wieviel hatte dein q6600 denn gemacht? meiner geht ja mit recht wenig Spannung auf 3.6, ich hoffe ich komm bis 3.8GHz, alles weitere geht wohl nur unter Wasser.


 mein q6600 ging auf dem p5nd-sli bis 3,4 ghz.für mehr hätte ich ein notstromaggregat gebraucht.aber ich bin sicher mit nem besseren mobo wäre mehr gegangen.aber nun ist meine zeit mit dem q9550 gekommen.die ist jetzt schon besser,(66er war aber immer lieb zu mir)
mfg.


----------

